# Happy Birthday Mattsfishin!



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

_*Happy Birthday Matt!*_


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

*Another Birthday*

Matt,

Happy birthday, hope someone takes you out for a good meal. At our age we appreciate good food, good friends and good fishing and living to see another day. After all we know that the fish are biting somewhere and with more and more birthdays comes the wisdom to know where.

Have fun
LuckyD ( Don )

Thanks for the help today.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday Matt, Gofish2day told me he was taking you out on the south end, I hope you guys went somewhere out of the wind, and caught some fish. Best thing to do on your birthday.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yea everytime I think I am old I think of you matt...ha ha Happy Bday


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

luckyD said:


> Matt,
> 
> Happy birthday, hope someone takes you out for a good meal. At our age we appreciate good food, good friends and good fishing and living to see another day. After all we know that the fish are biting somewhere and with more and more birthdays comes the wisdom to know where.
> 
> ...





shadslinger said:


> Happy birthday Matt, Gofish2day told me he was taking you out on the south end, I hope you guys went somewhere out of the wind, and caught some fish. Best thing to do on your birthday.


LuckyD, he will have a great meal!
I'm taking him out for his birthday if he remembers to get off of the lake.
So here's your reminder Matt. 7:00PM!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Matt I hope you went to the doctor. If I find out you did not go I coming over there and taking you myself. I am going to call you later today and check if you went.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Happy birthday old man!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Happy birthday Matt have a wonderful day!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday. I wanted to give you 10 pounds of okra but HEB is out of stock.

So you are going out with Reel Time.
Watch her. She is older than you. Those Richmond cougars are sneaky. Keeper away from the Mojitos. 

I second what Don said about the doctor.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Happy Birthday. I wanted to give you 10 pounds of okra but HEB is out of stock.
> 
> So you are going out with Reel Time.
> Watch her. She is older than you. Those Richmond cougars are sneaky. Keeper away from the Mojitos.
> ...


Huh??? What?? Older??? Sneaky?? Mojitos??

You're just jealous! Karaoke tonight, dinner, lots of friends, maybe dancing, music ......


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I will just get drunk and be somebody tonight. LOL !!!! Cougar? I thought there was an age limit to be a cougar.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> Thanks everyone. I will just get drunk and be somebody tonight. LOL !!!! Cougar? I thought there was an age limit to be a cougar.


Cougar, I know!! Sunbeam needs new glasses!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Matt. Sorry to hear you need to see a doctor. Live it up tonight, best you can.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Matt! Hope you had a great day! And a great evening!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday buddy!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A sincere wish that you have a really great birthday! :doowapsta


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Matt!


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Matt! If I knew it was your birthday, I would have said something when I saw you.


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Matt,

Enjoy your bday :brew2:


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Matt. Careful with that Richmond Cougar. Lol.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Matt! Hope you had a great day and a better evening. Btw there's no age limit for cougars. The only requirement is their prey has to be much younger!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I kept him out way after his bedtime!
I couldn't get him up to karaoke but you should have seen him on the dance floor!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

And a big happy birthday to you Matt!


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Matt


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> I kept him out way after his bedtime!
> I couldn't get him up to karaoke but you should have seen him on the dance floor!


Was he wearing his famous blue life jacket???
Glad ya'll had a good time!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Happpy Birthaday Matt.Got you a cake and picture of a fish I caught.Hope it brighten your day


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday Daddy! Sorry I had to work this weekend and did not have time to call or text you! I will make it up to you. I will bring some of my famous deer jerky next time I come to the lake.

I think you have finally met your match with ReelTime!



AND GO TO THE DANG DOCTOR ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

lx22f/c said:


> Was he wearing his famous blue life jacket???
> Glad ya'll had a good time!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was wearing a blue shirt, does that count?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

How come everybody is letting Reel Time get away with no pictures for this post?
Cough em up RT.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> How come everybody is letting Reel Time get away with no pictures for this post?
> Cough em up RT.


Here's the view from the balcony.
Not showing any other pics! What happened there, stays there.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Mont would send me to ban camp if I showed the pictures. He would ban me for life if I showed the VIDEO. !!!!!!!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

What happens on the birthday balcony, stays on the birthday balcony. Happy Birthday Matt


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Here's the view from the balcony.
> Not showing any other pics! What happened there, stays there.


That looks like a hotel balcony, my birthday is coming later in the year. Matt you are a lucky man, I am jealous.


----------

